# W. U. Pattern Insulator



## idigjars (Mar 30, 2009)

Hello All.  

 I took my Grandson digging a couple Saturday's ago and didn't find anything real exciting but stopped at a garage sale on the way home.  I found this insulator at the garage sale and hadn't seen one like it before and it was inexpensive so I bought it. 

 I thought with the July 25, 1865 patent date on the top it might be something but for the price didn't really care one way or the other.

 I was at my buddies house last Saturday who has an insulator book and asked to borrow his book and found what I think is mine.  I think this is a CD 127 type.

 The book reads W.U. Patt for the description but mine has the actual word Pattern.  Insulator guys, Is the Patt just an abbreviation or is this insulator something different?

 This price guide is from 2007.  It shows a pretty good price for this insulator.  

 Just thought I would share my find.  Good luck to all finding and digging items for your collections.  Best regards.        Paul


----------



## Brains (Mar 30, 2009)

As far as i know they all say PATTERN on them, very nice insulator!


----------



## SergioWilkins (Mar 30, 2009)

Good day!

  Indeed, you do have a a CD-127 with the Western Union Pattern embossing. An awesome piece, and one even us canucks can appreciate! 
  All of the W.U. Pattern pieces are embossed with the full "PATTERN" embossing. What was probably throwing you off is the fact that the embossings "PATT" and "ERN" are separated by the mould line, and have to be marked as such in the price guide. The listed shows: 

  (F-skirt) PATT
  (R-skirt) ERN

  So there you have it! A scarce piece for sure, and an excellent find. Congratulations!


----------



## idigjars (Mar 31, 2009)

Thank you Bryan and Barrett for the replies.  I didn't realize the WU meant western union either, duh.  

 Thanks again for looking at my post and replying.  This is the best bottle and glass site on the web.  Always nice friendly folks to chat with and learn from.

 Good luck to all finding and digging items for your collections.  

 Best regards!  Paul


----------

